# Question for C-50



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Do you ever get tired of seeing your bike on EBAY? I know i've seen it alot here lately, only to get pulled.....then posted again. They at least need to get the updated version of your steed, since you've done alot of upgrading. What has EBAY said about it, they obviously can't stop it.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I dont know about him, but I never get tired of looking at mine. Photos or otherwise.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Flattery???*

I know, I have a draft email that I just update with the new auction url and send off to eBay... I guess I should be flattered that my bike looks so good !!! Most of the time the pics have been lifted from the Campy Only gallery, which I haven't had Eric update -- maybe I'll do that soon !!!!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Yeah - I keep seeing it too and thinking 'hang on, I know that C50....':

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=58092&item=3696417647&rd=1

CC


----------

